# Long or short neck turtles ???



## warren63 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi, about to purchase a couple of baby turtles. Would appreciate some assistance with the following question ive got. I have read the care sheets but would like to know whats everyones personal experiences keeping these turtles. The setup will be a 3-4ft aquarium with a turtle dock. My local shops have a selection between eastern long neck turtles or murray river short neck turtles, which of these is the easiest to keep.


----------



## ldheav (Dec 27, 2006)

i would say that long necks are slightly harder to keep, but not too much


----------



## hornet (Dec 27, 2006)

go shortnecks


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 27, 2006)

I think longnecks probably look cuter


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 27, 2006)

I've kept both types as hatchlings and adults. To me neither is more harder to keep than the other. Both types are very cute, I found short necks to be more timid and skittish, that's all.
Allan
http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/


----------



## cris (Dec 27, 2006)

just get both, easy decision


----------



## warren63 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes i agree one of each might be the go, think long necks have more personality. thanks everyone for you opinions


----------



## hornet (Dec 27, 2006)

i got 2 long necks and getting 4 shortnecks but i find shortnecks more attractive


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 27, 2006)

long necks r inquisitive witht there peeking.


----------

